# New to the Fest? RF refugee? Introduce yourself here



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Let's keep the new people intros into this thread please.

BTW- welcome to the 'Fest.

Bruce
M board moderator
89 M3 2.5
95 M3


----------



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

*Looks like this is where the action is...*

I've been hanging out on the Roadfly board for almost 4 years, but thought I'd see what was going on here. There are a lot of familiar names here! Hope you'll excuse a few screw ups while I get used to this format.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Looks like this is where the action is...*



GregW in Oregon said:


> *I've been hanging out on the Roadfly board for almost 4 years, but thought I'd see what was going on here. There are a lot of familiar names here! Hope you'll excuse a few screw ups while I get used to this format. *


Wow Greg!

It's been a long time...
Killer pic, btw! Is that Lake Oswego in the background?
Your M3 looks wicked!!!!

:thumbup:

Nice to see you over on this side...

Welcome to The 'Fest!


----------



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Looks like this is where the action is...*



Jon Shafer said:


> *Wow Greg!
> 
> It's been a long time...
> Killer pic, btw! Is that Lake Oswego in the background?
> ...


Jon, Thanks. Actually that's the Columbia River near the CR Gorge--it's about 25 miles from my house.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

welcome GregW

great pic! looks like your car is in 3-D!

(fess up--did you do some image editing?)


----------



## aw/ir02smg (Dec 23, 2002)

*only second post...*

been at roadfly for a year...


----------



## SteveMedina (Apr 4, 2003)

Welcome Greg......great pic.


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

Hello Greg....this is where I hang out now. We need to get more Oregonians on this board. Love the picture.


----------



## SteveMedina (Apr 4, 2003)

Jim...for old time sake....


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

Yes, I want to be immortal....he he 

Where can I buy the rings?


----------



## ///M_TEEJ (Apr 6, 2003)

*Im new here also*

Here's a pretty new pic of my M:thumbup:


----------



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *welcome GregW
> 
> great pic! looks like your car is in 3-D!
> 
> (fess up--did you do some image editing?) *


Thanks--no editing on that shot, just great lighting (just before sunset) and camera (Nikon D100, 28-80 f/2.8).


----------



## VM3 (Apr 6, 2003)

nice editing job!!! 

I know i know...just kiddding GIO. Nice pic (for real i thought it was PSed) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## metalmann (Apr 8, 2003)

*Shep said come on over!*

Just wanted to say hey that metalman is here & reading & if anyone needs any info just ask.


----------



## SteveMedina (Apr 4, 2003)

Iric New Mizuno's are out...

picked up these Saturday....10 oz....

Wave Precision...they also have the new Wave Creation 4's out...


----------



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

SteveMedina said:


> *Iric New Mizuno's are out...
> 
> picked up these Saturday....10 oz....
> 
> Wave Precision...they also have the new Wave Creation 4's out... *


Don't look like driving shoes to me!


----------



## metalmann (Apr 8, 2003)

*Got the new Mizuno Creation 4's friday*

they are great!


----------



## Frank///M3 (Apr 8, 2003)

*New to the Fest. Hi Y'all!*

I just came on over from RoadFly. Drive an 03 M3, I/R /I/R coupe w/6 sp. Have been on a couple of Austin Drives with Agent 7, RoadRat, Brian, etc.....Great fun and great drives. Looking forward to some deep meaningful conversation..Well, maybe just some light hearted laughs and good info re. BMW & E46 M3s.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: New to the Fest. Hi Y'all!*



Frank///M3 said:


> *I just came on over from RoadFly. Drive an 03 M3, I/R /I/R coupe w/6 sp. Have been on a couple of Austin Drives with Agent 7, RoadRat, Brian, etc.....Great fun and great drives. Looking forward to some deep meaningful conversation..Well, maybe just some light hearted laughs and good info re. BMW & E46 M3s. *


:thumbup:

another Austinite


----------



## nismo skyline (Feb 25, 2003)

my friend got a new E46 M3, i fell in love with it. after that i stumbled upon dtmpower.net from there i found out about bimmerfest. no bmw yet but by next march i'll have one for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## surfah (Apr 6, 2003)

nismo skyline said:


> *my friend got a new E46 M3, i fell in love with it. after that i stumbled upon dtmpower.net from there i found out about bimmerfest. no bmw yet but by next march i'll have one for sure. :thumbup: *


By then r ya gonna change ur handle?!!


----------



## Nick (Mar 5, 2003)

I am from DTMPower.net... which is a great club and board but for technical info on the cars it is somewhat lacking. I find the modification info to be better there, but information on the new cars, dealer info, tech info is much better here. This place sure blows everyone else away for those things.


----------



## Thor (Mar 31, 2003)

*.*

Werd


----------



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

I've been posting a bit more here this year since it's finally come up to the standards of a message board that I'm used at another board.

That board is....Bimmerforums.com and the people over there are very knowledgeable and technical. It seems like Bimmerfest will be another site to add to my list. And Roadfly (aka Bimmer.org) will be one to delete from my list.

I'm Gio (aka jaramill) and I'll be attending my 3rd Bimmerfest this year. Can't wait. Car getting washed as I type, and will be caravaning with the Los Angeles Caravan from Encino (@Balboa Park).

Gio


----------



## bmwm3coupe (Mar 5, 2002)

*Hi there folks ...*

I have been on the Roadfly forum for about two years now, but lately it has not been as much fun nor as being a good place to share stuff.

I have been told that this is the better place to be, or that at least all of the cool people hang over here more often.

Just wanted to say hi!

William

'02 M3 Coupe SMG
Alpine White/Black Leather
Custom Stereo


----------



## AgileM3 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Hello there*

Hey all -

I'm AgileM3 here and on bfc - and while I still roam bfc frequently, I started hanging out here as well.

I drive a 96M3 and a 97 540i/6 (the family car  )......I'm in San Diego and am always eager for a GTG or a run up the mountain......

Ed


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Hi there folks ...*



bmwm3coupe said:


> *
> 
> I have been told that this is the better place to be, or that at least all of the cool people hang over here more often.
> 
> ...


Who told you that 

welcome William! Some folks might be interested in your stereo DIY over in the DIY forum here :thumbup:


----------



## bmwm3coupe (Mar 5, 2002)

cool thanks - I will check the DIY out :thumbup:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Welcome to all...hey Bruce...why not introduce yourself since many here (including me) have no clue who you are :dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *Welcome to all...hey Bruce...why not introduce yourself since many here (including me) have no clue who you are :dunno: *


memory's the first thing to go 

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19190


----------

